# FoxPro Wildfire2 vs. Spitfire



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Cabela's has both for $199. A quick glance tells me the Wildfire2 is probably better, but thought I would ask the experts. Too bad I missed the $129 sale on the spitfire...


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Tracker83 said:


> Cabela's has both for $199. A quick glance tells me the Wildfire2 is probably better, but thought I would ask the experts. Too bad I missed the $129 sale on the spitfire...


If they are the same price go for the wildfire. Same basic unit and same max speaker volume. The wildfire has 12 more sounds and 9 volume settings compared to the 5 the spitfire has. I think the wildfire might be easier to connect to a computer. The Spitfire uses a mini SD card. I can't remember if the wildfire has a better remote or not.

The decoy that replaces the battery lid tends to eat batteries after a trip or 2 depending on how mush you use the decoy.:sad:

I bought the spitfire for $129 when it was on sale and really like it but it is my first year coyote hunting so take my 2¢ for what its worth.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

The wildfire has the better remote, computer hook up cable and the foxbang feature which makes it automatically play your preset #1 when your gun goes off.


----------



## JoeSig (Nov 23, 2013)

I received a Spitfire for Christmas gift - probably will not get into the woods until mid/late January at soonest.

Would appreciate any feedback / findings from your experience with the call - what works, what not so, etc.

Good luck, JoeSig


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

JoeSig said:


> I received a Spitfire for Christmas gift - probably will not get into the woods until mid/late January at soonest.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback / findings from your experience with the call - what works, what not so, etc.
> 
> Good luck, JoeSig


 The remote sucks! The wildfire is now the same price as the spitfire was when it first hit the market. Exchange it for the wildfire.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> The remote sucks! The wildfire is now the same price as the spitfire was when it first hit the market. Exchange it for the wildfire.


They might have gotten it on sale. The attachable decoy eats batteries quick. Use the decoy sparingly.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Get the wildfire. I've used one for the last 4 years and its been though rain, lots of snow and subzero days and still going. Keep in mind that if you have the fox bang turned on (three settings based on noise sensitivity/caliber of gun or off) if the remote bumps up against your gun or even something like a metal zipper(while hanging from my neck) it will set off the foxbang(preset 1) when you may least want it which is usually pup distress at loud volume. I don't even use it anymore for that reason. I just push the button. Reliable and well built call.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Escanaba_Predator said:


> Get the wildfire. I've used one for the last 4 years and its been though rain, lots of snow and subzero days and still going. Keep in mind that if you have the fox bang turned on (three settings based on noise sensitivity/caliber of gun or off) if the remote bumps up against your gun or even something like a metal zipper(while hanging from my neck) it will set off the foxbang(preset 1) when you may least want it which is usually pup distress at loud volume. I don't even use it anymore for that reason. I just push the button. Reliable and well built call.


 Have you had any problems with the call shutting down in use?
how far can you place the speaker from you and still get signal in thick cover?
Without fail my spitfire shut down in just under 5 minutes. Brand new batteries before i went out. I turned the call on sat down less than 50 yards and the dang thing played for a few minutes and then just quit.
I wish i could afford the more expensive callers but its just not in the budget. I am willing to fork out another 200 bucks on the wildfire but i wonder if it will just quit running like the spitfire did.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> Have you had any problems with the call shutting down in use?
> how far can you place the speaker from you and still get signal in thick cover?
> Without fail my spitfire shut down in just under 5 minutes. Brand new batteries before i went out. I turned the call on sat down less than 50 yards and the dang thing played for a few minutes and then just quit.
> I wish i could afford the more expensive callers but its just not in the budget. I am willing to fork out another 200 bucks on the wildfire but i wonder if it will just quit running like the spitfire did.


I never had my spitfire quit playing. Once the batteries ran low enough that it would respond as out with the remote (kept playing non stop until we got closer with the remote). Fresh batteries in the caller fixed it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I had mine quit responding with the decoy attached. Not enough power to run sounds but still enough to run the decoy I just couldn't turn it off with the remote for the rest of that stand.

That being said I have a foxjack 2 for anybody looking. $30 shipped.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

The only problem I've had was the call would play the wrong sound at odd volumes because the remote battery (9 Volt) was a couple years old. New battery fixed it. I usually put new batteries in the call about every 8 hours of calling just to be safe even though it doesn't need them and finish using them up in my GPS. As for a decoy I just use a good old $30 mojo. I tried fox pro's jack attack but its crazy loud and the only action I ever had with it was an eagle grabbed the head off it and dropped it when he realized it wasn't real. Waste of $100. I've had the call out to 200yd but usually just 50 to 100yds. I believe fox pro has a 3 year warranty. Mine did.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I use the rechargable energizers in my wildfire and I haven't had any issues whatsoever. I have made as many as 8 stands while running my foxjack II between charges and according to the charger only used 60% of my batterys. I did have a remote battery go bad, but it was i the origional battery I put in there last year.


----------

